# Renaissance Halloween Costume



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks awesome, I hope you post pics of both of you in costume!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

you could wear a burgundy cap trimmed with gold which would look great with our dress


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

SCREAMS I found something for his barding (butt piece)

I have ordered the back half of this in brown leather:









With this design for the .. hanging things:









No breastcollar yet, but hey. It's definitely a start


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

whoa I love it. dont forget to post a pic when your all dressed up Id love to see it.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

that is really great!







do you plan on sewing his costume?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

How do you mean sewing? I was considering attaching fabric tassels to the reins and breastplate as well.. The reins will be easy enough as I can just tie the tassels on, but I'm not so sure about the breastplate. I don't know how I'd get them to stay in place instead of sliding down and gathering at the bottom. Suggestions? n_n


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

im not going to be much help, i just had to comment on how cool i think your idea is. i'm a huge fan of renaissance fairs and costumes in general. good luck on the perfect costume and please do post pics with the final result!!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

have u got stiching on your breast plate you could tye them on to there


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Or www.tasselnfringe.com/tassel_fringe.htm
Order a few yards of tassel fringe and don't even use the breastplate, just re-enforce the fringe with some rope and add snaps on the end to clip to your saddle.

http://www.usfriesianreferral.com/costumes.html
there's some good ideas on here, and on the customer referral page too.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Looool updating this. It's been a while. It didn't come near in time for Halloween, but here it is. He's also got Rhythm Beads on.



















Rhythm Beads:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I did something similar years ago. I will see if I can track down a picture. I sewed the whole costume tho and I was a knight. Make sure that youre horse tolerates that extra gear in odd places


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

he looks great


----------



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

This might sound silly, but what are rythym beads? Is it just a circlet of beads the horse wears n the neck or does it surve a modern/historical purpose?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I did something similar years ago. I will see if I can track down a picture. I sewed the whole costume tho and I was a knight. Make sure that youre horse tolerates that extra gear in odd places


He does  Already rode him in it and stuff. He doesn't care at all.



SunriseNorth said:


> This might sound silly, but what are rythym beads? Is it just a circlet of beads the horse wears n the neck or does it surve a modern/historical purpose?


Mine have bells on them. From what I have heard, the bells help to create a steady rhythmic sound that is very calming to the horse. IE: carriage horses have bells on their harnesses for that reason.
Plus, mine are also made of healing crystals.


----------



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh, that makes sense. ;]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh awesome! Make sure to come back and show us what the finished costume looks like!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Medieval Horse Barding and Caparisons - Custom and Ready-Madehttp://frangadesigns.com/horses-medieval-barding-c-6_9.html
I love looking for costumes for my horse, i think some of this barding goes of the reins, like you thread the reins through, so you might be able to do the same for the breastplate.

Next year I think I'm dressing Lucky up as a Unicorn and me as a fairy (not a very original idea, but still cute i think!) http://www.gypsyroses.org/OhMyUni.html I think the horn is so sweet, and, cos it's rubber, you can just thread a needle through it to attatch it to a halter / bridle! Eek can't wait for Hallowe'en!


----------

